# ximian connector GAL help

## fergus

I am trying to get the new GPL'd ximian connector working and have run into a snag.  I can't seem to get  the Global Address List to work.

Let me first explain what I know of our setup and what I have tried.  When I setup the exchange account in evolution it askes for the exchange server  and it also has an option Global Catalog Server for specifiying where to find the global address list.  If I make this the same as the exchange server I get an error when trying to access the list.  If I point this to what I think is the ACtive Directory server, I no longer get an error when access the GAL but i don't get any addresses either.  

I then wen't back to outlook to see if I could find out where it got the GAL from.  From the information I found it says the GAL is located on the exchange server at \Global Address List.  

I am not sure what to do now.  Any thoughts? Ideas?  Suggestions?  Anything would be helpful!  Thanks

--

fergus

----------

## Kryptik

a starting point to solve your problem may be this:

Ximian  Support Page - "How do I figure out what my GAL (global address list) server is?"

Kryptik

----------

## fergus

I tried that and it didn't work.  All it said was host not found.  I am not sure if that just means we have a different configuration or if I am screwed.  I did make a little more progress.  I found out the active directory server and was able to get it configured by adding the server to the Directory Server settings.  I then tried to point the GAL option in the email settings to the same server but still no luck.  When I click on the GAL it still says can't contact LDAP server.  Right now i am just scratching my head...

--

fergus

----------

## rburcham

What's more, I have been using connector for years and have been successfully using the GAL too.  It's not until 1.4.7 (the Free version) that I have lost access to my GAL.

What's strange is I also used to be able to issue a 

```
host -t srv _gc._tcp.mydomain.com
```

(where mydomain.com is my actual domain) and get a list of valid servers to use for the GAL.  Now I get the "host not found" response as described above.

----------

## rburcham

Here's the proper question:

Has anyone been able to successfully use the newly "Free" Ximian Connector to work with their Exchange server's Global Address List?

We're talking evolution-1.4.6 with ximian-connector-1.4.7.1

----------

## jmd

 *rburcham wrote:*   

> Here's the proper question:
> 
> Has anyone been able to successfully use the newly "Free" Ximian Connector to work with their Exchange server's Global Address List?
> 
> We're talking evolution-1.4.6 with ximian-connector-1.4.7.1

 

I have the same question.

I have recompiled openldap with the supplied patch (and recompiled the connector afterwards) as suggested in another thread (and on the connector mailing list), but still no go here  :Sad: .

Any hints?

----------

## rburcham

JMD - how about a link or links to what it is you are talking about... the patch and the threads to which you refer.

----------

## jmd

 *rburcham wrote:*   

> JMD - how about a link or links to what it is you are talking about... the patch and the threads to which you refer.

 

Certainly:

Hypnos has made an ebuild available for the connector 1.4.7.1 at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50801

The source code you can download from Ximian http://ftp.ximian.com/pub/source/evolution/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.tar.gz  also has a docs/openldap-ntlm.diff file, which (as I understand it) is a patch to get NTLM authentication working with LDAP. If it isn't patched in, you'll get a "No NTLM support in OpenLDAP; Plaintext password authentication will be

used when connecting to the Global Catalog server." warning (and my GC server won't work  :Sad: ).

----------

## rburcham

Thanks for the links.

When I built 1.4.7.1, I didn't know to use the patch you describe.  However, I have never received the error you describe either.

When I try a GAL lookup, I merely get a "Can't contact LDAP server (...)" message in the status bar.

Still curious if anyone has this working?Last edited by rburcham on Thu Jun 03, 2004 7:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmd

Yes, I just got it working  :Smile: .

I used openldap 2.1.30 (the latest ~x86 in the portage tree), and compiled it with "USE=sasl" and the NTLM patch. Then I compiled the connector again, and it all worked (knowing which servers to use and having the VPN sorted out helped as well).

Try running the ximian-connector-setup, and check which LDAP error you get (you can ignore the two XML error messages it produces).

Now just to get my local calendar to sync with my exchange one... (or be able to use multisync with the exchange calendar) and I'll be very happy.

----------

## trumee

Can you please lay out the steps in patching openldap?

Thanks

----------

## rburcham

Here's what I did (mad, mad props to jmd above)

1.  Add "sasl" to your make.conf USE directive.

2.  Build cyrus-sasl... I had trouble with the current version in portage, but https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160778&highlight=devlibs+cyrussasl2+1+14 instructed me to build the bleeding edge version cyrus-sasl-2.1.18:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge cyrus-sasl
```

3.  Now ensure you have the ebuild for ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 from the bugs link provided by jmd above.  Put it in your local portage dir or put it in the real portage dir (if you put it here, it will get deleted the next time you sync portage).

```
# wget http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=31370&action=view -O /usr/portage/mail-client/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.ebuild
```

4.  Now digest this new ebuild

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.ebuild digest
```

5. Now unpack it (this will explode the source tarball in /var/tmp/portage/... so you can get the openldap patch needed for the following steps)

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.ebuild unpack
```

6.  Now unpack the latest openldap 

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30.ebuild unpack
```

7.  Now cd to /var/tmp/portage/openldap-2.1.30/work and apply the openldap patch to this source (not being a patch-whiz, and failing to "man patch", I symlinked the source directories like so)

```
# ln -s openldap-2.1.30 openldap-2.1.23 ; patch -p0 </var/tmp/portage/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1/work/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1/docs/openldap-ntlm.diff
```

8.  Now ebuild compile  the patched openldap like so:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30.ebuild compile
```

9.  Now assuming that goes well, install and qmerge the compiled openldap:

```
# ebuild /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30.ebuild install

# ebuild /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30.ebuild qmerge
```

You now have a patched openldap-2.1.30 installed.  You now can rebuild ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 and pray that it can do ntlm, and ultimately the GAL.

jmd - I almost have multisync syncing working with the synce plugin.  Are you on the mailing lists?

----------

## jmd

props to rburcham for his description. Which email list do you mean btw? 

I'd like to use multisync with the IrMC plugin (to keep my calendar on my mobile phone).

I'm a bit more lazy, so here's what I did (it amounts to the same):

1. Copy everything in the /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap tree to /usr/local/portage/net-nds/openldap (or wherever your portage overlay is, make sure it's defined in your make.conf).

2. Remove the Changelog, Manifest and metadata.xml from the overlay dir.

3. Copy the openldap-ntlm.diff file to the files directory in the overlay dir.

4. Replace openldap-2.1.30.ebuild by the one on my webpage  (Basically unchanged, except I added the NTLM patch to it).

5. Run 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="sasl" emerge =openldap-2.1.30 
```

6. Recompile the connector (I also have it in my overlay dir, with  this ebuild, so I can just use 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ximian-connector
```

If you want it really neat, add 

```
net-nds/openldap ~x86

mail-client/ximian-connector ~x86
```

to your /etc/portage/package.keywords  :Wink: , so you don't have to specify the keywords all the time (and emerge world won't want to downgrade stuff).

Let me know if you need more help, like my exact USE flags or so.Last edited by jmd on Tue Jun 29, 2004 7:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuti

works like a charm!

thanks!

----------

## kpoman

hi

i'm not an expert at all on this !

i did what u said on the post, patching openldap etc... and now I try to set up my evolution client to use an exchange server but get "Could not connect to server COMPAY: SSL handshake failed"

i dont know wht's going on there ?

i dont know well what to put on all server configuration through evolution ?

i also dont know what means OWA path and how do i know what it should be... also about "mailbox name", i put my username or what ? finally public folder name etc... 

the only thing i know is my username is "stegmanp", the exchange server, as set up on outlook clients, is "compay"

i would really appreciate if someone could point me to what can be wrong now ?

thanks a lot!

----------

## jmd

 *kpoman wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> i'm not an expert at all on this !
> 
> i did what u said on the post, patching openldap etc... and now I try to set up my evolution client to use an exchange server but get "Could not connect to server COMPAY: SSL handshake failed"
> ...

 

Certainly  :Wink: . Did you try running "ximian-connector-setup" to configure your account?

The "SSL handshake failed" message probably means that you've enabled secure passwords, and you have to select plaintext passwords.

OWA means outlook web access - put in the same path (http://mywebserver.company.com/exchange/) that also works in your browser - if it doesn't, the connector won't help you either I'm afraid. Your mailbox name (which usually is the same as your username) can then be seen in the browser's URL bar (see Ximian's FAQ for the exact details).

Ask your sysadmin what to use for the public folder server, as well as for the GC server - though tehre are some pointer's in Ximian's FAQ for the latter.

----------

## kpoman

great!

now ximian-connector-setup is working (i had some libkrb issues before)

i am trying to enter the OWA url ... the only thing i know is that when i do:

http://webmail.my-company.com

it asks for my login / password (those i use on the win2k network) and it then redirects to:

http://webmail.my-company.com/exchange/

so i entered that address, but it tells me it cant find out the GC server (global catalog so i am kind of stuck !

could you please tell me if the OWA is that thing i entered there ( 

http://webmail.my-company.com/exchange/ ) or where i can find out this information n the 2000 server ?

thank you for this !

----------

## kpoman

oops!!!

well i got it working !!!

the url wasn't working because it was a public one... but using the internal one (from my works lan / intranet) it did work and now i am connected with evolution to my exchange stuff!!!!! great !!!!!  :Smile: 

thanks for the tutorial it did perfectly work !

----------

## kpoman

Hi,

well i am able to read and send my emails, and have the contact list and all this !

i even get the public folders (where u can add tasklists and all that) . evolution allows me to change the task status, for example ... but when saving this, it doesn't really save the update, and doesn't complain about nothing ! so i wonder if it is possible or it is readonly ?

----------

## chiledog

No probs at all for me, using the ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org.

Spent ages try to setup account manually, just wouldn't work.

When i used the ximian-connector-setup, i had to put DOMAIN\User, then it found my GAL server.

Only thing a bit wierd is it doesn't list the Contacts until i click on find (without entering any wildcards).

I didn't install any of the patches mentioned above but i have openldap  installed. 

dunno if thats worth 2 cents or not.

----------

## JaquesStrap

I am having issues trying to compile connector. I have the following Evolution installed:

```
emerge -s evolution

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : evolution ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  mail-client/evolution

      Latest version available: 1.4.6

      Latest version installed: 1.2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 15,509 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ximian.com

      Description: A GNOME groupware application, a Microsoft Outlook workalike

      License:     GPL-2

```

This is the error that I get when I attempt to emerge connector:

```
emerge /usr/portage/mail-client/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) mail-client/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ximian-connector-1.4.7.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Patching ${S}/ltmain.sh...

 *   Applying portage-1.4.1.patch...

 *   Applying max_cmd_len-1.5.0.patch...

 *   Applying sed-1.4.3.patch...

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for working aclocal-1.4... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake-1.4... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking Evolution version... configure: error: Evolution development libraries not installed

!!! ERROR: mail-client/ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

```

Any suggestions are appreciated!

-JS

----------

## jmd

JaquesStrap - try upgrading to Evo 1.4.6. From what I read, you still have 1.2.4 installed.

Did you get the connector ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## kpoman

 *chiledog wrote:*   

> No probs at all for me, using the ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org.
> 
> Spent ages try to setup account manually, just wouldn't work.
> 
> When i used the ximian-connector-setup, i had to put DOMAIN\User, then it found my GAL server.
> ...

 

well

actually everything is working even on the Public folders stuff... i can add comments even on a task... i can modify also the task achievement status but this is not saved, donno why, i suppose it is a bug !

if u can just give it a try, on public folders try to modify to 100% or to finalized, and you should see the problem

----------

## JaquesStrap

 *Quote:*   

> JaquesStrap - try upgrading to Evo 1.4.6. From what I read, you still have 1.2.4 installed.
> 
> Did you get the connector ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org?

 

I did get the connector ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org. I thought I had to be running 1.2.4 though as seems to be indicated from the ebuild file?

 *Quote:*   

> # Just reading from configure.in ...
> 
> RDEPEND=">=mail-client/evolution-1.2

 

Anyway I am upgrading to 1.4.6 now to see what happens. I will post my results when its finished.

Thanks for the suggestion.

-JS

----------

## JaquesStrap

Well, that worked. Only now I find out our Exchange server is the wrong version.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## jmshipe

If someone could help me with this process I would greatly appreciate it.

I've patched openldap with ntlm support, recompiled it, and then recompiled the ximian connector.  As it stands right now, i run ximian-connector-setup and enter my OWA address, login, and password.

Once Ive done that, it wants me to enter the global catalog server.  It says "could not connect to specified server".   when I check the terminal window, it says 

```
** (ximian-connector-setup:14180): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0x31)

```

but the interesting thing is, it verifies my login information.  if i enter a fake login name, it checks it against the server for validation.

So my question is this:  based on the fact that its authenticating my username and password to the server, is my ldap with ntlm working correctly?  Where does Samba come into this?  I have samba installed, but i dont think its connecting right.  Does samba have to be connecting to the network for me to use the ximian connector?

plz help!  i really need this at work.

----------

## kpoman

i dont know if this has to do with winbind, but you could try launching winbind service ?

```

/etc/init.d/winbind start

```

 :Exclamation: 

----------

## jmd

 *jmshipe wrote:*   

> If someone could help me with this process I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> I've patched openldap with ntlm support, recompiled it, and then recompiled the ximian connector.  As it stands right now, i run ximian-connector-setup and enter my OWA address, login, and password.
> 
> Once Ive done that, it wants me to enter the global catalog server.  It says "could not connect to specified server".   when I check the terminal window, it says 
> ...

 

The 0x31 error code means it cannot connect to the GC/GAL server you specified - are you sure you entered the right one? Try the host command from the ximian site (I'll look it up for you and post it here later)

```
host -t srv _gc._tcp.mycompany.com
```

A workaround (which will leave you without GAL I'm afraid) is to add an email account in Evolution with the OWA details - it'll work, but you wan't have an address list.

----------

## jmshipe

actually i already tried the host command in both root and my user account.  it sees it as a bash command because i can tab it, but it says host: command not found. 

so me being a smartass, i emerge host.

still nothing.  how do i work host?  cant seem to fire it up even though the bash command is there.

----------

## jmd

 *jmshipe wrote:*   

> actually i already tried the host command in both root and my user account.  it sees it as a bash command because i can tab it, but it says host: command not found. 
> 
> so me being a smartass, i emerge host.
> 
> still nothing.  how do i work host?  cant seem to fire it up even though the bash command is there.

 

I'm sorry - I ran into the same problem myself. After emerging host, the actual command is hostx for some reason...

----------

## kevmccor

I'm setting up my new gentoo box and it is almost done.  I need ximian-connector to work for an exchange server that I don't know about (for my wife).  Since I'm still a newbie, I'm hoping to avoid the steps described here and have some hope that "emerge ximian-connector" will work soon.  I tried that first and got downgraded, then I found this thread.

I did an emerge sync yesterday and now I notice that /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30-r1.ebuild has a date "v 1.3 2004/06/25"

Does this mean that a simple "emerge -U openldap" will get the correct version of openldap for installing ximian-connector?

Also, checking  /usr/portage/mail-clients/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.5.0.6.1.ebuild gives a version "v 1.4 2004/06/24 22:19:15" and also says that "This package requires that you download the rpm ..."

Does this mean that the xminian-connector ebuild is not updated with the things discussed here?

Also, does the portage overlay directory have to have the same subdirectory structure as /usr/portage? I ask since /usr/local/portage/netnds != /usr/portage/net-nds.

Also, what about kerberos encryption?  I just don't remember if I included it in my kernel.

Thanks

----------

## jmd

 *kevmccor wrote:*   

> I'm setting up my new gentoo box and it is almost done.  I need ximian-connector to work for an exchange server that I don't know about (for my wife).  Since I'm still a newbie, I'm hoping to avoid the steps described here and have some hope that "emerge ximian-connector" will work soon.  I tried that first and got downgraded, then I found this thread.
> 
> I did an emerge sync yesterday and now I notice that /usr/portage/net-nds/openldap/openldap-2.1.30-r1.ebuild has a date "v 1.3 2004/06/25"
> 
> Does this mean that a simple "emerge -U openldap" will get the correct version of openldap for installing ximian-connector?

 

It might work for your Exchange server. However, connector won't support NTLM authentication (which you might need - I did).

 *kevmccor wrote:*   

> Also, checking  /usr/portage/mail-clients/ximian-connector/ximian-connector-1.4.5.0.6.1.ebuild gives a version "v 1.4 2004/06/24 22:19:15" and also says that "This package requires that you download the rpm ..."
> 
> Does this mean that the xminian-connector ebuild is not updated with the things discussed here?
> 
> 

 

Apparently not yet. As far as I know, only versions >= 1.4.7.1 have been released as open source. And there's no ebuild in portage yet, you'll have to get another one (like that from bugs.gentoo.org).

 *kevmccor wrote:*   

> Also, does the portage overlay directory have to have the same subdirectory structure as /usr/portage? I ask since /usr/local/portage/netnds != /usr/portage/net-nds.
> 
> 

 

Yes, the structure should be the same. That was a typo on my part (I edited the post to correct it) - thanks for pointing it out.

----------

## meowsqueak

I followed rburcham's instructions to the letter, but the re-emerge of ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 fails:

```
/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lssl3
```

My USE flags contain "ssl" and I have dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1 installed. Also:

```
/usr/lib # find | grep libssl

./libssl.so.0.9.6

./libssl.so.0.9.7

./MozillaFirefox/libssl3.so

./libssl.so

./libssl.so.0

./mozilla/libssl3.so

./mozilla/libssl.a

./libssl.a
```

There's no /usr/lib/libssl3.so - what package provides this? Can I symlink to the mozilla one?

EDIT: I note that libssl3.so is in /usr/lib/mozilla and this is in my /etc/ld.so.conf, and if I add -L/usr/lib/mozilla to the gcc command that normally fails, it compiles successfully. It seems that /etc/ld.so.conf and therefore /usr/lib/mozilla is not being searched by ld when compiling ximian-connector. Any ideas?

EDIT2: more - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1337563#1337563

----------

## jmd

Hmm - strange. I checked my system, and I only have a /usr/lib/mozilla/libssl3.so.

On the other hand, the ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 ebuild I got from bugs.gentoo.org (can't reach the server right now to check if there's an update) only has USE flags debug & doc...

----------

## meowsqueak

I tried a symlink but then it needed libsmime.so - I'm not about to symlink everything in /usr/lib/mozilla from /usr/lib. Something isn't right.

----------

## uraes

Heip,

I just successfully finished my ximian-connector installation. 

Main problems and solutions (not related to openldap and ximian-connector installation - solutions for those problems are also in these forums present)

I didn't exaclty know my ldap server aadress and so ximian-connector-setup got error :

```
** (ximian-connector-setup:14180): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0x51)

```

To find out correct ldap contact your administrator or try this

```

hostx -t srv _gc._tcp.<yourCompany>.lan

```

* ".lan" can be also wathever else..

Finally, got right server, but still got error

```
** (ximian-connector-setup:14180): WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0x31)

```

It was fixed when I added my domain name to user like this 

```

<DOMAIN>\<USERNAME>

```

So, it wasn't enough. Evolution was complaining that it can't connect to some backend process.. somewhere I found a command

```

bonobo-activation-sysconf --add-directory=/usr/local/lib/bonobo/servers/

```

after that reboot your linux (!!) and it should work.

----------

## gpmartinson

When I launch ximian connector-setup I get the following error and the program poops out:

 **: file e2k-result.c: line 269 (e2k_results_array_add_from_multistatus): assertion `msg->errorcode == SOUP_ERROR_DAV_MULTISTATUS' failed

Anyone get past this?

----------

## gpmartinson

this error...btw is related to not connecting.  I'll try the step by step setup listed above.  thanks

----------

## Nicolinux

Hi people,

sorry to intrerupt but do you (evolution/connector) users also experience the slowdown with the connector? Some time ago I had evolution working and I can remember that it wasn't to damn slow. Now with evolution 1.4.6 and the latest open source connector it takes 10 to 20 seconds (or more) from the time when I click the folder with mails until I can see the mails (and the new ones). It also does not allways update the number of new messages in a folder (this leads often to things like: "didn't you read my mail?"). It seems evolution does not cache things properly - afte each restart it has to 

```
Scanning for changed messages
```

 and 

```
Fetching summary information for new messages (x% completed)
```

 again...

Is there anything I can do about it?

Right now it's easyer to use rdesktop on a Windows terminal server and start Outlook there... but I don't want to use Outlook at all...

Thanks 

Stefan

----------

## bfdi533

 *chiledog wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Spent ages try to setup account manually, just wouldn't work.
> 
> When i used the ximian-connector-setup, i had to put DOMAIN\User, then it found my GAL server.
> ...

 

I have tried this with and without DOMAIN but I know it needs the DOMAIN to be there.  Funny though, every time I enter DOMAIN\user in ximian-connector-setup, I get an error:

 *Quote:*   

> Count not authenticate to the Exchange server.
> 
> Make sure the username and password are correct and try again.

 

But, here is what is strange.  Every time I enter "DOMAIN\user" and get that error message and hit OK, the dialog box is left up for me to enter my credentials again, BUT THE DOMAIN HAS BEEN STRIPPED off my user account.  So then I enter "DOMAIN\user" in the box, it then says just "user" when I hit OK.  Every time.

Without the DOMAIN part I know my OWA will not authenticate my account. 

Any thoughts on why this is being stripped and any thoughts as to a workaround?

----------

## jmd

 *bfdi533 wrote:*   

> But, here is what is strange.  Every time I enter "DOMAIN\user" and get that error message and hit OK, the dialog box is left up for me to enter my credentials again, BUT THE DOMAIN HAS BEEN STRIPPED off my user account.  So then I enter "DOMAIN\user" in the box, it then says just "user" when I hit OK.  Every time.
> 
> Without the DOMAIN part I know my OWA will not authenticate my account. 
> 
> Any thoughts on why this is being stripped and any thoughts as to a workaround?

 

I think I read somewhere that you have to use "plaintext passwords", the "secure passwords" option will not work with a DOMAIN\user format...

PS. Even though it's called plaintext, it's still secure - sent over an SSL link  :Wink: 

----------

## meowsqueak

How do you set ximian-connector-setup (v2.0 now) to  use plaintext passwords? I am having the same problem - it won't accept 'domain/user' in the Username field.

----------

## meowsqueak

It appears the NTLM patch for openldap is part of the official ebuild (2.1.30-r2) and therefore does not need to be manually patched - can anyone confirm this is the case?

----------

## jmd

 *meowsqueak wrote:*   

> It appears the NTLM patch for openldap is part of the official ebuild (2.1.30-r2) and therefore does not need to be manually patched - can anyone confirm this is the case?

 

Yes, I think so as well (since -r1 I believe  :Smile:  )

----------

